# Robbing/Splitting in a two-hive yard?



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Hi 4est. Please add your location to your profile. Where you live could impact the advice you seek. Chances are you will want to open the suspected dead out and confirm your suspicions first. Your location will determine if it is worth risking opening the other hive.


----------

